# Fischtöter



## Eugen 85 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hab mir da einen Fischtöter günstig gekauft. Zu haben ist dieser fast überall, z.B. im Rewe und auch Real...

Es gibt doch diese Caipirinha-Stößel von der Firma Fackelmann. Dieser sieht genauso aus wie ein Fischtöter aus dem Angelladen und kostet min. die hälfte ich glaub 2,50€ ist ca. 21cm lang. Hab diesen auch schon angewendet, funktioniert sehr gut 

Habe diesen dann noch mit Holzlasur überzogen. 

Grüße vom Main

Eugen


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Moin Eugen
Na dann betäube mal damit einen Fisch, der auf einen Meter zugeht oder größer ist - und du wirst sehen, dass solch ein kleiner Stößel recht schnell überfordert ist - für kleinere Fische aber bestimmt nicht schlecht...

|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Mein Prügel hat nix gekostet außer bischen schnitzen, habe mit einen aus Treibholz geschnitzt bis 50er Brassen getestet 

Ist nicht der Einzige den ich habe, die anderen sind nur gekauft.


----------



## Wollebre (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

hab mir im Baumarkt einen Hammerstiel gekauft. (größeres Modell)
von vorne aufgebohrt, 10mm Bohrer ca. 5 cm tief,  dann in das Bohrloch bis ca 5 mm
von der Vorderkante einen Nagel eingeschlagen und das Loch dann mit Blei ausgegossen.
Selbst dickste Dorsche haben noch nicht einmal mehr Zeit die Augen zu verdrehen.....


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Prinzipiell ist es den meisten Fischen völlig egal, was man ihnen über´n Wirsing haut. Ich habe immer 30cm Besenstiel dabei, bis jetzt habe ich damit noch jeden Flossenträger ausgeschaltet.....

Wichtig ist: Es muss waidgerecht sein, das heißt, sofort wirken. Mit irgendeinem Spielzeugtotschläger auf´m 35 Pfündigen Hecht rumzudreschen, ist also nicht die beste Idee, dann lieber den Baseballschläger....

Wobei so ein Fisch im Wasser sowieso am besten aufgehoben ist.....


----------



## Hörmy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Ich hab ne alte ALU Sattelstange vom Sperrmüll.. 

das Dingen bricht sogar Finger!


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Aha- wohl im Selbstversuch festgestellt.

Hat der Fisch zu sehr gezappelt?
Lags am Seegang?


Oder hast Du die Schwiegermutter gebeten, den Fisch mal eben festzuhalten, damit Du beidhändig zuschlagen kannst?:q

Sorry- dat konnt´ich mir grad nich verkneifen.......


----------



## colognecarp (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Makaberes Thema ! c+r .... ich hab aber auch nen Knüppel mit an Board


----------



## Hörmy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Nene, mein 7 1/2 jähriger Neffe hat zugeschlagen. 

Und es hat verdammt weh getan..


----------



## Hörmy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Makaberes Thema ! c+r .... ich hab aber auch nen Knüppel mit an Board



c+r? aber doch nich wenn ich ihn essen will!

(und darum gings hier doch... )


----------



## erhanovic (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Also ich habe einen Baseballschläger aus holz aus dem angelladen und wenn es nicht klappen sollte habe ich ja mein teleskop schläger dabei 

lg
erhanovic


----------



## nibbler001 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Nehm eig immer nen Engländer (einstellbarer Maulschlüssel) dafür (ca 0,5kg und 35 cm),  geht gut  80 cm Hornhecht 1 SChlag.


----------



## Benson (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Hi,

die Mini-Baseballschläger aus dem Angelladen sind ganz ok - diese kleinen Metallstößel wohl eher nur für kleine Fische geeignet. Notfalls tut es auch ne Bierflasche die der Angler ja fast immer dabei hat:m

Grüße
Ben


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

vernünftigen Hammerstiel ausm Baumarkt für 1-2 EUR und gut ist das ....


----------



## donlotis (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Auf 40 cm zugesägter Axtstiel, liegt gut in der Hand! #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Aalhunter33 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Benson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Mini-Baseballschläger aus dem Angelladen sind ganz ok - diese kleinen Metallstößel wohl eher nur für kleine Fische geeignet. Notfalls tut es auch ne Bierflasche die der Angler ja fast immer dabei hat:m
> 
> ...


 
*ichmalsoanmerkenwill*
ich trinke keinen allehol wenn ich beim angeln bin !!!
...aber du meinst ja bestimmt,dass jeder immer eine leere pulle dabei hat !? |supergri


----------



## hechtkiller999 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

also ich hab mein knüppel immer bei mir in der hose


----------



## Benson (12. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> *ichmalsoanmerkenwill*
> ich trinke keinen allehol wenn ich beim angeln bin !!!
> ...aber du meinst ja bestimmt,dass jeder immer eine leere pulle dabei hat !? |supergri



Hi,

ja so meine ich das - eine leere Pulle natürlich! Alkohol trinken beim Angeln ist gefährlich...:#2:
für einen selbst und seine Mitmenschen. Mann kann ins Wasser fallen oder sich die Rute gegen den Kopf hauen oder eben anderen seine Rute um die Ohren hauen...|muahah:

Gruß
Ben


----------



## fisherb00n (14. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

alten Spatengriff absägen und für Norwegen ein 22er Kupferrohr...die wachen nimmer auf


----------



## Wollebre (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Hörmy schrieb:


> c+r? aber doch nich wenn ich ihn essen will!
> 
> (und darum gings hier doch... )



bei den vielen Fragen die hier gestellt werden brauchst du keinen
neuen Lehrgang....


----------



## jirgel (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

nen Stein der am Ufer liegt.:q 

Mit ner 5 Kilo Klamotte bekommst jeden fisch klein und flach |smash: so gibts bei uns immer Plattfisch :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



hechtkiller999 schrieb:


> also ich hab mein knüppel immer bei mir in der hose


 
Für Lauben wirds reichen! 

Ich nehm nen abgesägten Schaufelstiel


----------



## fisherb00n (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Also allmählich finde ich die Aussagen makaber...ich geh doch nicht zum Angeln um dem Fang mit ner Pulle oder nem Stein einen über den Schädel zu ziehen...
Solche Sachen bringen viele Leute dazu zu sagen: Angler sind Tierquäler...


----------



## jirgel (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Gott gab dem Menschen ein hirn um zu erkennen was sarkasmus ist  locker bleiben und sollte dich mal einer Blöd an quatschen  Fragst in einfach Wann er das letzte mal Müll in der Aue eingesammelt hat oder wann er das letzte Mal ein Gewässer renaturien geholfen hat |rolleyes .

wirst sehen da kommt nur ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh als Antwort.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (17. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

... na, sind sich doch eigentlich alle einig: Besenstiel, Hammerstiel oder was aus Metall - geht alles!
Das einzige Problem ist die Handhabung - schön dicht am Kopf fassen und dann drauf... mannomann, was hab ich mir da schon auf die Finger gekloppt#d. Aber um einen Fisch waidgerecht zu töten gibt es keine Kompromisse!

Stefan


----------



## Frank_Kn (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Also für kleine Fische nehme ich immer den Griff meines Messers,
für die größeren hab ich meine 37cm Maglite.
Ein Schlag, und der Fisch ist betäubt. :m


----------



## Theo254 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

wir haben aufm boot ein 40cm langes erdkabel am anfang und ende iso band drum damt man dich nicht die finger sticht 

der 80er dorch hat es nichts überstnaden ....:-D


----------



## sc00b (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Ganz einfach nen Teil von einen Hammer einmal kräftig drauf und er gibt ruhe...


----------



## ankaro (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Also wir angler tragen ja immer viel zu viel zum Gewässer, 
darum benutze ich einen Fischtöter der 2 Funktionen hat.
Was iste es??
Natürlich ist es eine Gruke, die ist lang und wenn ich hunger habe beiss ich einfach mal ab,
darum bin ich nicht immer so lange am Gewässer da ich immer nur eine Gurke dabei habe, und nach den schweren Fischen habe ich auch meist keine Gurke mehr da ich die dann schon gegessen habe


----------



## nibbler001 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Wenn ihre schon so, eher ungeeignete Dinge, wie Bierflschen aufzählt, will ich euch ma ne Geschichte aus Dänemark erzählen.

Dieses JAhr im Juli Hornhechtangeln in Hvide Sande, da waren die meisten der Meinung das es besser ist die Fische einach mit der Faust und nicht mit irgendwelchrn Hilfsmitteln zu betäuben. Wenns mal nicht geklappt hat oderman nur eine Had frei hatt, da man die Rute nicht wegstellen wollte, wurden die am Schwanz angeasst und gegen die Wand bzw. den Baden geschlagen.
Naja die angzahlen da erklären es, alle haben mit Pose und sofortanschlag geangelt, ca. 15 Bisse in 30min sind normal gewesen. Da hat man teilweise die Hornhechte mit der Pose getroffen. (Genervt hat nur der Kormoran in der Mitte dersich einen Aal nach dem anderen reingedrückt hat).


----------



## Terraxx (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

In nem alten Angelladen hab ich mal reingeschaut, hab nach nem Totschläger geguckt und der Besitzer meinte er hätte einne, den aber keinen ahben will, ein ca. 40cm "Baseballschläger", relativ schwer aber günstig und selbst große Karpfen sind sofort K.O. gegangen...
Den hab ich aber verbummelt und mir ein leichteren Baseballschläger für ca. 8€ gekauft (Fishermans Partner), bis jetzt sehr zufrieden


----------



## Pit der Barsch (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Ne leere Flasche Bier tuts auch:m


----------



## schadstoff (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

erklär mal nem Kontroletti das deine Bierflasche dein Fischtöter ist wenn er fragt wo du den hast 

obwohl ich da mit meinem vllt auch Probleme hätte ich benutze immer sonen alten Klappspaten aus NVA zeiten :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

10 Min. Arbeit mit einem einfachen Taschenmesser. Für Forellen reicht der Knüppel allemal aus. Mir wurde aber der Tipp gegeben, ein Stahlroht zu nehmen und einen Griff dranzumachen. Damit sollte es noch besser als mit einem Stück Holz gehen.

Warscheinlich werde ich mir mal ein Kunstvolleres Modell "herstellen" 

Aber hier mal mein aktuelles Modell:

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/92/pb0100271fn0.jpg
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/pb0100271fn0.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## Micha:R (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

ich hab  ein  ca.3-4 cm  breites  und 40  cm langes kupferrohr  genommen  als fischtöter.  Funktioniert bestens .......#6


----------



## backermann (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

http://www.gigafish.de/P_229.htm#



Den hab ich,kostet 3,90.
Ne Original Handgranate aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg tuts auch,und würde auch sonst helfen wenn mal nix beißt.:m


----------



## moardin (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Ich benutze auch nen 35cm langen Abschntt von einem Besenstiel. 
Der reicht auch für größere Fische. Sollte der mal kaputt gehen oder ins Wasser fallen, hab ich dann immer noch von dem Besenstiel genug übrig, um mir erneut nen Stück abzusägen. Der reicht noch für einige weitere Fischtöter.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



backermann schrieb:


> Ne Original Handgranate aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg tuts auch,und würde auch sonst helfen wenn mal nix beißt.



#d

Dir ist wohl noch nie ein Kontrolleur über den Weg geloffen???
Du kannst doch nicht mit ner Handgranate fischen gehen.Klar als töter funktioniert sie schon, wernn man die dem Fisch über´n Kopf haut, aber mit ner Granate fischen gehen, in Deutschland, darf meines Wissens nur Corcodile Dundee|kopfkrat.


----------



## moardin (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

oder Chuck Norris...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



moardin schrieb:


> oder Chuck Norris...



Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimt...:m

Den habe ich ganz vergessen.

Aber um zum Thema zurückzukommen, es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob einer von den zwei im echten Leben einen Angelschein hat und so mit die Erlaubniss hat, einen Fischtöter am Fisch anzuwenden.
#6


----------



## Insomnia (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



donlotis schrieb:


> Auf 40 cm zugesägter Axtstiel, liegt gut in der Hand! #6
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Praktisch...und wenn der Brocken dann zu groß ist kann man den Axtkopf ja kurz draufstecken und damit weiter machen. Damit kann man dann auch versehentlich geangelte Orkas ausknipsen...wenn man in der Ostsee mal etwas weiter draussen angelt Oder Feuerholz spalten wenn man auf einer einsamen Insel strandet|jump:


----------



## Palerado (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 10 Min. Arbeit mit einem einfachen Taschenmesser. Für Forellen reicht der Knüppel allemal aus. Mir wurde aber der Tipp gegeben, ein Stahlroht zu nehmen und einen Griff dranzumachen. Damit sollte es noch besser als mit einem Stück Holz gehen.
> 
> Warscheinlich werde ich mir mal ein Kunstvolleres Modell "herstellen"
> 
> ...



Daqs Teil sieht aber eher so aus als kämen da Batterien rein |bigeyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Palerado schrieb:


> Daqs Teil sieht aber eher so aus als kämen da Batterien rein |bigeyes



Heeeeeey!!! Nichts gehen ein Voll-Natur-Knüppel aus Vogelbeer-Holz. Das hat Arbeit gemacht.

Zu den Batterie: Da ist ein 10.000 V-Akku drinne. Solltest mal die Mens**** ähhh ich meine Fis*** sehen, die ich schon geknüppelt habe. Da reicht eine kleine Berührung. Da muss ich nicht mal drauf hauen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Adlerauge:

also irgendwie erinnert es an Schweinekram...
:q

Hat da irgendwas von Beathe Uhse Modell gestanden?!?

:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Adlerauge:
> 
> also irgendwie erinnert es an Schweinekram...
> :q
> ...



NEIN|wavey:


----------



## Pointer freak (23. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Hi 

Ich hab mir schon vor langen vorgenommen einen Fischtöter selber zu bauen hatte mir schon das holz zurecht gelegt...
Letzte Woche war ( Ich war krank) hab ich aus langeweile ma angefangen.

Hab mir einfach n stück Holz geholt bisl dran rumgeschnitzt dann mit schleifpapier bearbeitet. Danach habich um den Zukünftigen griff faden rumgewickelt (Damit es besser aussieht) hab den fanden nass gemacht und rumgewickelt wenn er trocken wird zieht er sich noch ein bisschen zusammen. Danach habe ich noch ein bisschen kleber rumgeschiert damit es auch wirklich hält.
Außerdem habe ich noch das Holz ein bisschen bemalt in dem Fall Chinesische Zeichen und am ende mit klarlack besprüht und ferti is ^^

grus Pointer freak


----------



## rhinefisher (24. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Hi! Ich habe einen "Hubertus Spring Hammer" - alt und kultig.. . Leider lässt die Feder langsam nach. 
Petri!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

@Pointer freak: Dein Totschläger hat irgentwas, das nach der chinesischen Tanto aussieht! Gefällt mir sehr! Super! |wavey:


----------



## TuñeFish (24. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*



Pointer freak schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich hab mir schon vor langen vorgenommen einen Fischtöter selber zu bauen hatte mir schon das holz zurecht gelegt...
> Letzte Woche war ( Ich war krank) hab ich aus langeweile ma angefangen.
> ...



Krasses Teil! Sind die bei dir käuflich  ?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Das brauchste nicht kaufen. Das kannste dir ganz einfach selber bauen. Er hat ja oben beschrieben, wie er dieses Schmuckstück gebastelt hatte.


----------



## Pointer freak (24. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

:vik:THX sind es auch hatte halt 1 tag nix zu tun da ist das bei rausgekommen

Stimmt ich würds einfach mal veruschen#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

was bedeuten den die Zeichen? nicht das ich das nachmale und nachher stellt sich heraus es heißt : Stinkt wie ein Iltis


----------



## Pointer freak (24. November 2008)

*AW: Fischtöter*

Jaa das war leider da größte prob. ein Satz zu "Zeichenen" war zu schwer weil die zeichen zu detaliert waren ich glaub 1 heißt fisch das andere Wetter oda so ..

mit den Zeichen ... hab sie mir auf die gewünschte größe ausgedrukt auf das holz geklept und mit ner Nagelschere so lang am Papier rumgekratzt bis es ausgefranzt war dann mit dem Stift grob die Kontur und dann von Hand Nachgezeichnet


----------

